# الحب الالهى



## العجايبي (25 مارس 2007)

_*الحب الإلهي

يحبني ...... 
يالروعة هذه الكلمة ( يحبني ) كلمة عميقة جدا والإحساس بها رائع كلمة تأخذني إلي عالم ثاني تأخذني إلي فكر آخر تأخذني إلي زمن بعيد قد مضي ولكنه حاضر داخلي تأخذني إلي الجلجثة حيث الظلام الدامس لأري الحب لأري الصليب لأري المصلوب الذي بذل نفسه لأجلي تريني إكليل من شوك وضع علي هامة الذي يحبني بدلا من إكليل من ماس تريني مسامير اخترقت يد حبيبي تريني حربة غاصت في جنبه لأنه يحبني تريني سياط اجتاز جسد الذي يحبني تريني انه عطشان وهو ينبوع الماء الحي يشرب خل وهوه ساقي جميع الخليقة بمحبته 
وأكثروأكثر
وكم من الهوان وكم من العار ولماذا .....ولماذا كل هذا 
فقط لأنه يحبني 
وأيضالأنه يحبني يأخذني لأري مجد عظيم أري حجر كبير مدحرج من علي قبر فارغ أري نور أري قيامة 
هللويا 
أري نصرة أري ما لا يري عند القبر الفارغ الذي أصبح ينبوع حياة بعد ما كان مستودع للموته 
اشعر بالقيامة في داخلي يحييني ويحييني 
يحبني ويحبني .... أكثر
عزيزي ..... حبيبي 
هذا الذي اشعر به ربما تكون تشعر بشيء آخر وربما لا تصدق وربما لا تشعر ولكن المسيح يحبك ويحبني .... 
لم يجيء المسيح ويصلب ويموت ويقوم من بين الأموات لأجلي فقط 
ها هو قد جاء لأجلي ولأجلك ولأجل كل شخص خاطئ وهو يريد أن تعرفه وتعرف قوة قيامته وهو يريد أن تختبر قوة القيامة في حياتك 
إذاأردتأن تختبر هذا وتشعر بحياة جديدة اجعل سلطان القيامة يدخل داخلك يدخل إلي أعماقك فيظهر كل موت وكل خطية وكل سقطة وكل شكاية لإبليس ويأتي عليك بقطرات دماء فيعيد خلقك فتتمتع بالحياة الأفضل فتتمتع بالنصرة والغلبة 
اقترب من الرب استند علي صدره فتشعر بالحب 
لم يذكر الكتاب أن يسوع كان يحب يوحنا فقط ولكنه ذكر انه التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه لأن يوحنا كان بجانبه مستندا علي صدره فكان يشعر بالحب كان يعيش الحب ويتمتع بحب يسوع لأنه قريب منه تعال إلي المسيح مقتربا إليه مستندا علي صدره فتشعر بالحب 
فتعيش الحب فتنطق صارخا بأعلى صوتك 


يــــحبــني​*_


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2007)

ايه يا عجايبى الكلام الجميل ده رائع بجد     الرب قريب لمن يدعوه   شكرا ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك:yaka:


----------



## mina1 (25 مارس 2007)

الله يا عجايبى موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sparrow (25 مارس 2007)

اقترب من الرب استند علي صدره فتشعر بالحب 
لم يذكر الكتاب أن يسوع كان يحب يوحنا فقط ولكنه ذكر انه التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه لأن يوحنا كان بجانبه مستندا علي صدره فكان يشعر بالحب كان يعيش الحب ويتمتع بحب يسوع لأنه قريب منه تعال إلي المسيح مقتربا إليه مستندا علي صدره فتشعر بالحب 
فتعيش الحب فتنطق صارخا بأعلى صوتك 

كلمات جميله اووووووووي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## العجايبي (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الردود الحلوة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## fullaty (26 مارس 2007)

اية الكلام الحلو ده يا بخت اللى بيحس الاحساس ده ويا رب نبقى مستحقين نحسه
شكرا يا عجايبى ربنا يباركك


----------



## قلم حر (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الحب الالهى*

كلمات رائعه جدا .
بس يا ريت تطلب نقل الموضوع لقسم مسيحي متخصص ( تختاره اٍنت ) .
موضوع جميل .....و أنا  عملتلو تقييم ( لأول مره أعمل تقييم لموضوع .) 
شكرا ليك على مشاركتنا الكلمات الرائعه دي .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## حنونه (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الحب الالهى*

الحب ما اروعها من كلمة 
احبنا وبذل نفسه من اجلنا
احبنا حتى الموت -الموت على الصليب
يا لها من محبة غريبة صادقة رائعة --لا اعرف كيف اصف هذه المحبة--
يا اخوتي لنجعل من هذا الاسبوع المقدس اسبوع محبة --محبة صادرة من القلب --
                  شعنينة مباركة على الجميع


----------



## العجايبي (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الحب الالهى*

_*شكرا على الردود الجميلة

صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا من اجلى*_


----------



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الحب الالهى*

عجايبى انا نقلت الموضوع وابقى خد بالك بعدين ونزل الموضيع فى القسم المناسب ليها ​


----------



## العجايبي (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الحب الالهى*

_*حاضر  ياستاذة ميرنا 
وشكرا على مرورك*_


----------



## العجايبي (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الحب الالهى*

حاضر ياميس ميرنا كلامك اوامر

شكر ا على مرورك


----------



## MarMar2004 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الحب الالهى*

كلمة محبة كلمة رائع واذا بحثنا عن المحبة مش هنلاقي حد يحبنا زي الله حتي ان محبته وصلة انه نزل ابنه الوحيد حتي يفدينا ويرفع خطايانا الي الاب حتي يغفر لنا خطايانا 
"ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا عجايبي فعلان الموضوع اكثر من رائع المسيح معاك ويحافظ عليك"


----------



## blackguitar (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الحب الالهى*

*احبك لانك احببت اولا*
*وذقت فى حبى يسوعى فالصلب اهوالا*
*تجلت محبه الاب ببذل الابن*
*وتجلت محبه الابن برفع ذاته ع الصليب لكى يفدينا*
*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا عجايبى ....ياريت دايما تورينا مواضيع جميله كده*


----------

